# A few of us soldiers



## MatchlessArts (Dec 16, 2011)

A few more pics from my collection, hope you all enjoy 


















*Netting Against the Wall*


----------



## Felix0890 (Dec 16, 2011)

Love the second and third one.  The 1st one is weird looking due to the "metallic" colors.


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Felix , First was an experimental


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 16, 2011)

Another shot I did as well a month ago


----------

